# Is Suicide a man made creation?



## theterminator (Sep 1, 2013)

When was the last time you heard an animal commit suicide?


----------



## heidi2521 (Sep 1, 2013)

Animal suicide - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Faun (Sep 1, 2013)

Time to suicide this thread.


----------



## theterminator (Sep 1, 2013)

dead5 said:


> Animal suicide - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


and your view? Did you just looked that up & did the classic copy-paste or have an opinion?



Faun said:


> Time to suicide this thread.



already?


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 1, 2013)

Suicide is man made and not natural ....
In one line - its giving up hope


----------



## eggman (Sep 1, 2013)

No . I have witnessed an animal commit suicide right in front of my eyes.

Now this was some 2 years back. I used to stay alone in 1BHK. And I was gifted a pack of imported chocolate. 
So I kept it on my kitchen and went to work. When I return, I found my kitchen has been trashed. Almost all the chocolates , a pack of Milk powder has been tarnished. And there was rat poop everywhere.
I had to spend hours cleaning my kitchen. I did find that there was a hole in the kitchen window and I was sure they were getting in from there. SO i isntalled a net.

Unfortunately for me , the rat returned the next day. Since he couldn't have come from inside, it only meant that he is stuck inside.
I had only one option, to kill it or get a trap and take it out.

Unfortunately for me, there were no traps available nearby. The only thing that was available was a sticky trap.

What it does it, the base of the trap would be made of superglue. And it has a bait in it. So the mouse would try to get the food and his feet would get stuck. Very inhuman , but that was the only option I had .

So I bought it and set it. Waited for few hours and BAM! I heard it. Next thing I see is the rat stuck there . But it was alive and struggling to free itself. I was extremly grossed out and had no idea how do I pick it up and throw it out. While i was thinking about the options, I saw the mouse struggle. For about an hour. It tried and tried and tried. At the end it stopped moving, but was still alive.

I was still skeptical but I remember that I have two big rods and planned to pick it up and throw it out. As I was getting up, I saw it bury its face inside the superglue. Intentionally. 

I didn't realise it then, but it hit me later that the animal just commited suicide.


----------



## Nerevarine (Sep 1, 2013)

Y U guys  posting depressing things here


----------



## flyingcow (Sep 1, 2013)

eggman said:


> No . I have witnessed an animal commit suicide right in front of my eyes....



Damn bro, thats so depressing, but maybe it could have stuck his face in the glue by accident, like he was struggling and his head got stuck maybe...


----------



## snap (Sep 1, 2013)

damn rat why did you give up on life


----------



## theterminator (Sep 2, 2013)

eggman said:


> At the end it stopped moving, but was still alive.
> 
> I was still skeptical but I remember that I have two big rods and planned to pick it up and throw it out. As I was getting up, I saw it bury its face inside the superglue. Intentionally.
> I didn't realise it then, but it hit me later that the animal just commited suicide.


aw man..i have trapped rats like hundreds of times in my house but they keep coming up as there is little piece of garbage adjacent to my building (yikesss). 
I would leave them for 24 hrs or 48 hrs with very little or no food. Then I'll let them free at about 1 km from home into a pond. But I havent had such an encounter. While they're inside the wooden or steel trap, I play with them   .



Nerevarine said:


> Y U guys  posting depressing things here



* "--only the thick-skinned should enter"*
Its mentioned as the description of "Fight Club".

Sometimes when I let the rats free , out of nowhere dogs would come up & cut the rats into pieces. Then I feel guilty .


----------



## abhidev (Sep 2, 2013)

theterminator said:


> aw man..i have trapped rats like hundreds of times in my house but they keep coming up as there is little piece of garbage adjacent to my building (yikesss).
> I would leave them for 24 hrs or 48 hrs with very little or no food. Then I'll let them free at about 1 km from home into a pond. But I havent had such an encounter. While they're inside the wooden or steel trap, I play with them   .
> 
> 
> ...



You are really a ruthless killer....


----------



## furious_gamer (Sep 2, 2013)

lol @ eggman.

And lol @ guy who said that was depressing.

And WTF @ OP. Don't be like TE. Opening threads like this and after some day "Any way to pass urine without opening zipper?". Ugh.


----------



## theterminator (Sep 2, 2013)

furious_gamer said:


> And WTF @ OP. Don't be like TE. Opening threads like this and after some day "Any way to pass urine without opening zipper?". Ugh.



i was expecting a philosophical discussion on it.



Spoiler



now i expect facepalms


----------



## furious_gamer (Sep 2, 2013)

^^ There is no philosophical discussion for this. It depends on person to person. So no one can give pointers, unless they once tried to commit suicide but changed their mind, or he is already dead.


----------



## theterminator (Sep 2, 2013)

furious_gamer said:


> ^^ *There is no philosophical discussion for this*. It depends on person to person. So no one can give pointers, unless they once tried to commit suicide but changed their mind, or he is already dead.


That's not correct. I might be in the wrong place to discuss.


----------



## furious_gamer (Sep 2, 2013)

theterminator said:


> That's not correct. I might be in the wrong place to discuss.



May be. Go to some, philosophy forum. You might get what you want.



Spoiler



Again i repeat, there is no philosophy in this.


----------



## theterminator (Sep 2, 2013)

furious_gamer said:


> Again i repeat, there is no philosophy in this



May be.


----------



## furious_gamer (Sep 2, 2013)

Anyway, this is going to be my last post in this thread... Hope you get what you looking for



Spoiler



Are you depressed and want to commit suicide? And you in moral dilemma whether to do it or not? Contact some helpline or go to counselling, instead of wasting your time in this thread....



Spoiler



 Just kidding...


----------



## theterminator (Sep 2, 2013)

furious_gamer said:


> Anyway, this is going to be my last post in this thread... Hope you get what you looking for
> 
> Are you depressed and want to commit suicide? And you in moral dilemma whether to do it or not? Contact some helpline or go to counselling, instead of wasting your time in this thread....
> *Just Kidding.... *



you should be.


----------



## lywyre (Sep 2, 2013)

theterminator said:


> Is Suicide a man made *creation*?



@OP: How can self-destruction be referred to as creation?


----------



## theterminator (Sep 2, 2013)

lywyre said:


> @OP: How can self-destruction be referred to as creation?



No, suicide as a practice.


----------



## lywyre (Sep 2, 2013)

How can you _practicse_ suicide?

Die / respawn / die / respawn .....


----------



## theterminator (Sep 2, 2013)

lywyre said:


> How can you _practicse_ suicide?
> 
> Die / respawn / die / respawn .....


of mankind... gradually done... not by 1 person...


----------



## Flash (Sep 2, 2013)

lol at the 2nd post of the thread.
Unfortunately, this thread lies at the dark end of the spectrum of life 

Live as long as you can, until your inner organs commit suicide by itself..


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 2, 2013)

the OP name & thread title exactly match in context


----------



## theterminator (Sep 2, 2013)

i mean,how can people be so brainwashed that they go and blow up themselves & its frightening to see how common suicide bombing has become, one needs to look at news from west asia, middle east n one can see it everyday... life is so precious...


----------



## Faun (Sep 2, 2013)

Suicide is just a state of mind. The chemicals running through. Coping mechanism. Kind of complex. Anything but man made.




lywyre said:


> How can you _practicse_ suicide?
> 
> Die / respawn / die / respawn .....



or just spawnkill everytime.


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 2, 2013)

theterminator said:


> i mean,how can people be so brainwashed that they go and blow up themselves & its frightening to see how common suicide bombing has become, one needs to look at news from west asia, middle east n one can see it everyday... *life is so precious*...



my precious


----------



## Faun (Sep 2, 2013)

theterminator said:


> i mean,how can people be so brainwashed that they go and blow up themselves & its frightening to see how common suicide bombing has become, one needs to look at news from west asia, middle east n one can see it everyday... life is so precious...



that's not what the suicide bomber feels. He is led to believe that the life after death is the real heaven. You get 72 houris and what not.


----------



## Desmond (Sep 2, 2013)

theterminator said:


> When was the last time you heard an animal commit suicide?



Lemmings commit suicide.

But they are more or less ignorant about it.


----------



## Allu Azad (Sep 2, 2013)

snap said:


> damn rat why did you give up on life


----------



## snap (Sep 2, 2013)

Allu Azad said:


>



huh?


----------



## TheHumanBot (Sep 3, 2013)

not only they commit sucide but treatment is also found Cytokine Gene Therapy for Hepatic Metastases of Colon Carcinoma in short Sustained Antitumor Immunity Prolongs Animal Survival


----------



## Flash (Sep 3, 2013)

Our cells commit sort of positive suicide by itself, which influences certain aspects of human embryo.
The term is PCD, Programmed Cell Death.


----------



## cyborg007 (Sep 3, 2013)

While this thread was going on, i came across a news 
*www.thehindu.com/news/cities/chennai/chennai-college-student-commits-suicide/article5088630.ece?homepage=true
   why?


----------



## theterminator (Sep 3, 2013)

sad news, not surprising though.. one of my batchmates did that


----------



## abhidev (Sep 3, 2013)

Even one of my schoolmate did it because the girl he loved rejected him...


----------



## theterminator (Sep 3, 2013)

once I was about to die ,literally, while I was walking on the tracks & suddenly a DMU came without sounding a horn & just about it was to strike me , I noticed it & went off ... .


----------



## Desmond (Sep 3, 2013)

TBH, this generation are one of the biggest pussies ever. No one wants to man up and move on. The ****ing media has spoiled a whole generation of kids. People need to learn that failing in an exam is not important, not getting placed doesn't mean that you cannot find a job elsewhere or if a girl rejects you there are plenty of fish in the water. MOVE ON GODDAMNIT.....


----------



## snap (Sep 3, 2013)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> TBH, this generation are one of the biggest pussies ever. No one wants to man up and move on. The ****ing media has spoiled a whole generation of kids. People need to learn that failing in an exam is not important, not getting placed doesn't mean that you cannot find a job elsewhere or if a girl rejects you there are plenty of fish in the water. MOVE ON GODDAMNIT.....



was thinking the same thing


----------



## Raaabo (Sep 4, 2013)

Parents: beat your kids! It teaches them right from wrong, and thickens the skin. To clarify, I don't mean child abuse, just a whack on the hand when under 5, and basically correcting them and not giving into tears and tantrums. It sickens me the way kids are treated these days, and the spoilt brats who misbehave in public, lying on the floor, yelling, crying, acting out, while parents look helpless and do nothing. When I went out with my mum, I would dare not ask her to buy me something like sweets or toys or wasteful things. If she said no, it meant no, or else I got slapped in public. It taught me shame, humility, and most importantly, that just because I want something, doesn't mean I should demand it or expect it. Kids today are growing up being the apple of everyone's eye, and are treated like God's gift to mankind, and then cannot handle it later when reality bites and they find out they're just ordinary in the grand scheme of things.

Of course this is just one aspect, there are others who are abused and pressurised so much that failure doesn't seem an option to them. Regardless of whose fault it is, in the end, suicide seems natural to me. Mother Nature is finding a way to balance things out - survival of the fittest - in this case, the mentally tough. Overcrowding of cities, mass competition for every available spot or slot - on a train, in a bus, in your city, for job placements, admissions, to win over someone's heart, etc., is driving people insane. The ones who don't adapt are weeded out. This includes criminals as well, and crime will rise before we say enough is enough, and start getting rid of the criminals permanently. Or so we hope, unless the criminals remain all powerful and start weeding us out!


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 4, 2013)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> TBH, this generation are one of the biggest pussies ever. No one wants to man up and move on. The ****ing media has spoiled a whole generation of kids. People need to learn that failing in an exam is not important, not getting placed doesn't mean that you cannot find a job elsewhere or if a girl rejects you there are plenty of fish in the water. MOVE ON GODDAMNIT.....


There is always a second chance...


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 4, 2013)

@raabo  I agree with u 100% ....nowdays these child abuse lectures are actually spoiling the culture...parents have no control on childrens...they cant beat him or he will suicide, cant scold him or he will suicide , cant say no to anything or he/she will feel bad and suicide ...WTF??  small things like not permitting to watch TV is enough to suicide ...

I am lone child and bit spoilt...but that doesnt  mean I was out of control..I was never beaten, just scolded....but I could never dare to ask or object to my dad's decision...it was a matter of respect and love .

suicide in love is a different matter  pyaar me log andhe ho jate hai ...mind stop working ....I will put that in exception


----------



## theterminator (Sep 4, 2013)

Raaabo said:


> Parents: beat your kids! It teaches them right from wrong, and thickens the skin. To clarify, I don't mean child abuse, just a whack on the hand when under 5, and basically correcting them and not giving into tears and tantrums.



Ya. Beating kids too much is too much. Sadly, been hearing news repeatedly that a  child was beaten by his/her father/teacher/uncle to death  or injured  seriously.


----------



## Desmond (Sep 4, 2013)

Raaabo said:


> Parents: beat your kids! It teaches them right from wrong, and thickens the skin. To clarify, I don't mean child abuse, just a whack on the hand when under 5, and basically correcting them and not giving into tears and tantrums. It sickens me the way kids are treated these days, and the spoilt brats who misbehave in public, lying on the floor, yelling, crying, acting out, while parents look helpless and do nothing. When I went out with my mum, I would dare not ask her to buy me something like sweets or toys or wasteful things. If she said no, it meant no, or else I got slapped in public. It taught me shame, humility, and most importantly, that just because I want something, doesn't mean I should demand it or expect it. Kids today are growing up being the apple of everyone's eye, and are treated like God's gift to mankind, and then cannot handle it later when reality bites and they find out they're just ordinary in the grand scheme of things.
> 
> Of course this is just one aspect, there are others who are abused and pressurised so much that failure doesn't seem an option to them. Regardless of whose fault it is, in the end, suicide seems natural to me. Mother Nature is finding a way to balance things out - survival of the fittest - in this case, the mentally tough. Overcrowding of cities, mass competition for every available spot or slot - on a train, in a bus, in your city, for job placements, admissions, to win over someone's heart, etc., is driving people insane. The ones who don't adapt are weeded out. This includes criminals as well, and crime will rise before we say enough is enough, and start getting rid of the criminals permanently. Or so we hope, unless the criminals remain all powerful and start weeding us out!



Looks like Darwin was right after all. Those who commit suicide never really deserved to live in the first place.


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 4, 2013)

^^Poeple commit suicide bcoz they loose the battle with hypertension,stress....


----------



## Hrishi (Sep 4, 2013)

Its probably a case of murder. Where our emotions takes over and kill the body.


----------



## abhidev (Sep 4, 2013)

Just heard from a friend that his gf attempted suicide because they broke up.... fortunately everything is fine now...daamn!!!


----------



## theterminator (Sep 4, 2013)

abhidev said:


> Just heard from a friend that his gf attempted suicide because they broke up.... fortunately everything is fine now...daamn!!!



So sad to hear that .  RIP. One just needs to turn pages of newspaper.


----------



## TheHumanBot (Sep 4, 2013)

social acceptance can solve this shyt we all need just some LOVE and affection.


----------



## abhidev (Sep 4, 2013)

theterminator said:


> So sad to hear that .  RIP. One just needs to turn pages of newspaper.



Ohhh boss... I said attempted... And she failed... fortunately... Phew!!!


----------



## theterminator (Sep 4, 2013)

abhidev said:


> Just heard from a friend that his gf attempted suicide because they broke up.... fortunately everything is fine now...daamn!!!





abhidev said:


> Ohhh boss... I said attempted... And she failed... fortunately... Phew!!!


omg  what a misunderstanding by me  
though thats still sad


----------



## abhidev (Sep 4, 2013)

theterminator said:


> omg  what a misunderstanding by me
> though thats still sad



Oh yes its sad...  But that put my Frnd in trouble...suicide police case n all... the police asked him to pay 30k...but bargained to 12k so that the matter can be closed without further trouble. Daamn!!!


----------



## theterminator (Sep 4, 2013)

If fear of failure can be the drivers of suicide , how can they(who commit) not fear death? Any unnatural death will cause a lot of pain, how that doesn't stop people from ending their lives? And they are branded as cowards who couldnt face the reality of life but actually committing such a painful thing shows courage if you look at the physical level.


----------



## abhidev (Sep 4, 2013)

In most of the cases the reason is the ppl around the person who commits suicide...


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Sep 4, 2013)

see, more people, more suicides, 7 billion people, so more kamikaze 
if you go back when population was 500millon, obviously less  

also now we have fast communication and media to hype it and spread news. so don't call this generation pu$$ies without proper backing and proof..
hell this generation is more courages .. 

btw hundreds of thousands of  people signing up go to mars permanently and not return.. well this is sort of suicide only.. LOL



DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> TBH, this generation are one of the biggest pussies ever. No one wants to man up and move on. The ****ing media has spoiled a whole generation of kids. People need to learn that failing in an exam is not important, not getting placed doesn't mean that you cannot find a job elsewhere or if a girl rejects you there are plenty of fish in the water. MOVE ON GODDAMNIT.....


----------



## Desmond (Sep 4, 2013)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:


> see, more people, more suicides, 7 billion people, so more kamikaze
> if you go back when population was 500millon, obviously less
> 
> also now we have fast communication and media to hype it and spread news. so don't call this generation pu$$ies without proper backing and proof..
> ...



Look all around you, there is a lot of proof. Social media is actually making them more of wusses.

The children in the bloody holocaust would have been more than happy to be in the place of those suicidal idiots out there.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Sep 5, 2013)

^^ logic fail..
how can you tell that suicidal tendency was less a thousand years back.. you can't unless you are a psychology expert.
just don't see social media and come to conclusion that this generation is pu$$ies..
prove that 1000 yrs ago generation were not pussies.. 
invalid comparison you hv made.. 

there is a proven fact.. people only see what they want to see and only see more of it to validate their views. and ignore contradicting evidence.


----------



## snap (Sep 5, 2013)

they are more courageous by suiciding when failing exams or getting low marks??


----------



## Hrishi (Sep 5, 2013)

Last time when I saw the mutilated body of a woman who committed suicide by getting killed in front of a train ( in my early teens ) , it scared me too much.... I had sleepless nights.

The slightest idea of consequences of suicide sends shivers .


----------



## theterminator (Sep 5, 2013)

snap said:


> they are more courageous by suiciding when failing exams or getting low marks??



that doesn't matter .. but executing such an act no matter the reason requires tremendous courage...
not everyone can commit such an act because of fear of pain or death, Rishi. is an example.. i get shivers too


----------



## Hrishi (Sep 5, 2013)

theterminator said:


> that doesn't matter .. but executing such an act no matter the reason requires tremendous courage...
> not everyone can commit such an act because of fear of pain or death, Rishi. is an example.. i get shivers too



Indeed. The fear of pain and suffering will alone make you think several times before taking a step. Probably people go out of their mind and get obsessed with it beyond the limits where ending their course of life seems a fair alternative rather than suffering from the long time agony and pain.

They probably feel its better to suffer a moment of excruciating pain instead of tolerating a life full of torments and suffering.

To cut the story short it feels a quicker solution to those.


----------

